# 7y/o MURDERER. What a malicious little *******!



## MarshallDavies (Sep 24, 2008)

Why would anyone do this? Little :censor: :censor:! Please don't read this if you're of a sensitive disposition. The worst part is he's too young to charge.

BBC NEWS | World | Asia-Pacific | Boy fed zoo reptiles to crocodile

Sickening.


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

Oh crikey... this must be about the 10th thread on this today.


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

yer i read that 1


----------



## MarshallDavies (Sep 24, 2008)

*!*

sorry! but it makes my :censor: boil. bang the parents up, put the kid in care. in bolivia.


----------



## tortoiseholly (Dec 22, 2007)

A 7 year old!!!! Ive just read PART of this to my 7 year old nephew (who is still a happy, go lucky ride his bike and play power rangers kinda boy) and he was disgusted!! Thankfully this is not normal but how could a 7 year old turn so evil. I am shocked.


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

thats not something a kid would do, he must of been influenced somehow.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

boidae said:


> thats not something a kid would do, he must of been influenced somehow.


But he did

_The attack happened on Wednesday morning after the boy entered the zoo by jumping over the security fence and evading sensor alarms. __Over the next half hour, he bludgeoned some of the animals to death with stones and hurled others over the two fences surrounding the crocodile enclosure_


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

hogboy said:


> But he did
> 
> _The attack happened on Wednesday morning after the boy entered the zoo by jumping over the security fence and evading sensor alarms. __Over the next half hour, he bludgeoned some of the animals to death with stones and hurled others over the two fences surrounding the crocodile enclosure_


i know he did, but he seems quite the professional.


----------



## MarshallDavies (Sep 24, 2008)

*!*

i'll bet the parents are just as bad. naure and nurture.


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

MarshallDavies said:


> i'll bet the parents are just as bad. naure and nurture.


thats it, no one elses kid would do that. influenced by the parents or niglected by the parents.


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

'7 year old Murderer' - I know what happened was horrible but this is a 7 year old boy. God knows why he did it or what might be wrong with him but I think it's shocking that so many people have been so keen to jump on the 'band wagon' and 'flame' an obviously disturbed child.


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

its not a kids fault to do something like this, kids are set by example/influences.


----------



## MarshallDavies (Sep 24, 2008)

*!*

not that it excuses the little dip:censor:. i knew what i was doing when i was seven, and if he's smart enough to evade security i bet he knew what he was up to.


----------



## kwiky (Sep 3, 2006)

he is only 7 years old, i feel sorry for the kid, he cant of had a very good start in life, he is hardly a murderer though, its not murder if the victims are animals, im just glad it wasnt his 7 year old friends he was throwing to the crocs


----------



## xscrunchee (Sep 5, 2008)

I have nothing much to say on the matter as I am lost for words.
However, apparently most serial killers started their 'hobbie' by killing and torturing animals.
It has happened time and time again-they start with animals then move on to people.

How scary


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

To be honest it doesn't take a lot to outsmart CCTV when no one is watching it.

I agree that the child isn't to blame, where were his parents, what has his parents taught him, does the child have a psychological illness?

No one knows as that hasn't been disclosed

Yes it was a horrible thing to do, but does the child know any better?

We don't know, and if I am perfectly honest about it, at least the child didn't get hurt and will hopefully now get any care and guidance he has been missing out on


----------



## Gerry4292 (Apr 25, 2008)

after reading all posts,the only thing i have to say is.........................



HANG the kid and the parents.

there is no excuse for this kind of behaviour.


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

MarshallDavies said:


> not that it excuses the little dip:censor:. i knew what i was doing when i was seven, and if he's smart enough to evade security i bet he knew what he was up to.


The day I start condemning a 7 year old boy like this is the day I know I've lost all sense of proportion & humanity. Calling him a Murderer' is just ridiculous. He's a 'child' for God's sake.


----------



## wizzasmum (Mar 6, 2006)

gtm said:


> '7 year old Murderer' - I know what happened was horrible but this is a 7 year old boy. God knows why he did it or what might be wrong with him but I think it's shocking that so many people have been so keen to jump on the 'band wagon' and 'flame' an obviously disturbed child.


 
I am shocked by the whole reaction here. Yes I am shocked that something like this has happened and agree there has to have been something bad that caused it. However you cannot just say the parents are as bad. My daughter is a senior child protection officer and some of the parents of this sort of child are lovely and in despair of what their child is capable of. Not all of them I agree, but to automatically put blame at their doorstep just goes to show how little you accusers really understand of this sort of scenario. Very very sad indeed


----------



## wizzasmum (Mar 6, 2006)

Gerry4292 said:


> after reading all posts,the only thing i have to say is.........................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
And there is just no excuse for that sort of comment either - let's hope you never get called for jury service!


----------



## Andy n Claire (Jan 5, 2008)

not going to read it i cant bring my self to but i will say kids are pains in the a:censor:e and there is not much we can do despite our greatest efforts to keep them behaving in a expected mannor,but step back and look at both points, the kid may have had a lousey up bringin yes and the parents may be behind the behaviour of the kid but also this child may have a mental problem aswell, he should have been looked over more to prevent this horrific incident from hapening,
who was supervising him at the time? if ne one is to blame its them? :bash:


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

*sick society*

sadly this is not an isolated case and is certainly nothing new . lets face it some people are deviant enough to do this sort of thing . to some animals mean nothing . to some, human life means nothing and its sociopaths like this that do and sadly get away with cruelty of this sort. many years ago a friends horse was shot 122 times with an air gun pellet, the boy got away with it . only 4 years ago my own horse was shot and almost killed by a kid with an air rifle . sadly until the powers that be realise that these kids are quite capable of knowing exactly what they are doing and punish them accordingly, look back at poor jamie bulger and the two boys who more or less got away with his murder. this sort of thing will continue to happen . we can all rant about the parents , but some parents have little if any control of their children,due to the personality of the child not how they bring them up his parents might be very nice respectable folk . and its not just stupid retards who do this sort of thing , some kids sadly are callculating sociopaths and many who practise at killing animals do become serial killers. or commit manslaughter with out as much as a second thought. sadly genetics play a part too, especially in australia, as many are descended from the murderers and muggers sent there from england many years ago. its a sad fact that certain parts of australia have the largest amount of sociopaths in the world. no offence intended to australians here but if you read the book evil in the blood you,ll learn some disturbing facts.........


----------



## MarshallDavies (Sep 24, 2008)

denny, theres some sick ba:censor:ds about. and someone's always making excuses for them.


----------



## Andy n Claire (Jan 5, 2008)

MarshallDavies said:


> denny, theres some sick ba:censor:ds about. and someone's always making excuses for them.


agreed :devil:


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

sociopaths ARE sick bastards as you so nicely put it . its only one step down from psychopaths, if not closer . so i,m hardley making an excuse for them .


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

i heard part of this on the news earlier when i was driving to uni, it brought a tear to my eye. im so disgusted and angered. i mean what was he thinking and where were his parents when this was going on??? 


see i was good i didnt swear lol but seriously appaulling


----------



## MarshallDavies (Sep 24, 2008)

denny2 said:


> sociopaths ARE sick bastards as you so nicely put it . its only one step down from psychopaths, if not closer . so i,m hardley making an excuse for them .


crossed wires, i wasn't saying you were! just sorry for what happened to those horses. my familys had horses all my life!


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

little shit


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

Obviously the kid should have been supervised. Surely the parents could have had a slight idea of what mental state their child was in? Also, some people have said that it could just me a psychological problem and the kid isn't to blame, but why would the parents go to a zoo if the problem was that bad?

The stupid thing must have known what it was doing, especially with getting past CCTV. Just 6 years ago I was his age, and I'd certainly realise what I was doing in a zoo, I wouldn't just randomly murder several animals without planning (of course, I would never have even considered it, as I've been passionate about herps since long before then). People don't do things like that for no reason. The likely reason was probably a mental problem, but I certainly think that his parents should have known.
I'm also wondering how the kid got way from its parents at the zoo. 

If he had a problem, then I have something to say about it: he simply shouldn't be let out to travel around the world. If he was let out, then I don't know what other terrible things would happen. Also,even though he's just a kid, he's still the one that physically killed or brought about the poor reptile's deaths, and I certainly don't think that he should be let off with it. I also don't think that the parents should get sued (it might not have been them that influenced him). The kid still did it, and that can't be forgotten. There's even video evidence of it.


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

Sarracenia said:


> Obviously the kid should have been supervised. Surely the parents could have had a slight idea of what mental state their child was in? Also, some people have said that it could just me a psychological problem and the kid isn't to blame, but why would the parents go to a zoo if the problem was that bad?
> 
> The stupid thing must have known what it was doing, especially with getting past CCTV. Just 6 years ago I was his age, and I'd certainly realise what I was doing in a zoo, I wouldn't just randomly murder several animals without planning (of course, I would never have even considered it, as I've been passionate about herps since long before then). People don't do things like that for no reason. The likely reason was probably a mental problem, but I certainly think that his parents should have known.
> I'm also wondering how the kid got way from its parents at the zoo.
> ...


they didnt take him to the zoo i dont think im sure i read that he jumped the security fence onto the property on wednesday morning


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

sadly my friends horse had to be put down as they,d shot her eyes out , the kids were not much older than this monster of a kid. my own horse was shot in the front leg right into his main artery running down his leg , just an unlucky shot the police said (bastards) they couldnt arrest him as he was underage, he knew exactly what he was doing , a lot of the horses in that feild had shot pellet wounds. consiquently i dare not allow the horse any time out full time as i couldnt sleep knowing he was so vulnerable ........its deffo time the government realised and actually began to do something about the kids that do this sort of thing. We as a nation are breeding lawless , revolting , sociopathic kids......my apologies to all the nice kids on here thankfully for you lot there is a bit of hope.


----------



## xscrunchee (Sep 5, 2008)

Now, now people. 
Feeling angry/appauled/shocked or whatever is fine but making nasty comments is pointless.
Some of the things being said about this child are quite disturbing considering the fact that everyone is up in arms because of this awful behaviour (understandably) and how little respect he has for living creatures-then people are pretty much showing the same amount of nastiness towards him.
If he is so evil for what he done-surely, being the good, kind hearted people that we are, we can quit with the spiteful comments??

Anyway, this is my last post on the topic as I feel it is all going to end badly and no matter what we think about it-whats done is done and whatever we say is not going to change a thing: victory:


----------



## MarshallDavies (Sep 24, 2008)

*!*

if one of us had thrown him to a 11foot salt-water croc then i could understand that comment. hes getting the berating he deserves. its pretty much all he'll get for doing such an awful thing too.


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

Well said xscrunchee. :notworthy:

This is a very emotive subject but can we all try to stay calm when posting. There have already been a number of threads locked on this subject today already.


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

yes , i agree why not take him to flamingo land for the day out seeing he,s such a deserving case.......................since he,s obviously so badly looked after by his parents. and lets make all the good kiddies do extra maths couped up in the classroom . THIS actually happens in england , very sadly this country and the idiots in it seem to see thugs muggers and murders as heros.......its the dont be nasty about them attitude that encourages this sort of behaviour....


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

*punishment .*

i think the best punishment for him would be to be made to sit down and read ALL of the posts on this forum and on no doubt every other reptile forum going on in the world. maybe then he,d realise just what a monster he has been . ....but chances are he,d lap up the glory of it.


----------



## kwiky (Sep 3, 2006)

to be honest im not even sure why this thread is here, what exactly does it specifically have to do with turtles and tortoises? shouldnt it be in general reptile chat or off topic, we get enough arguements in the shelled section without this causing one aswell


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

:eek4: Good God, what kind of a junior Jeffrey Dahmer is that little monster?? :whip:

Apparently, J.D. used to decapitate wild animals and put their heads on stakes in the garden. Did his parents think that these were the actions of a normal, fun-loving child?? I think the most disturbing thing is that the child actually seemed to _enjoy_ what he was doing...:bash:


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Just have a search for more information regarding this, obviously something that has touched us all.

Taken from here, showing a different photo into the crocs enclosure Boy Aged Seven Feeds Live Animals To Crocodile At Australian Zoo | World News | Sky News

*"By all accounts, he's quite a nasty seven-year-old," said Mr Neindorf, who plans to sue the boy's parents.*

Taken from here *http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/article4874657.ece*

*According to Mr Neindorf, the “nasty” boy’s brother was part of a group who attacked Terry the crocodile about five years ago. *

*He said they often get kids trying to throw rocks at the animal enclosures from a nearby hill, but this incident is the worst that has happened in the history of the zoo.* 

Not trying to fan the flames at all, doubt will we ever hear much more about it either...it's truly disgusting!


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Trillian said:


> :eek4: Good God, what kind of a junior Jeffrey Dahmer is that little monster?? :whip:
> 
> Apparently, J.D. used to decapitate wild animals and put their heads on stakes in the garden. Did his parents think that these were the actions of a normal, fun-loving child?? I think the most disturbing thing is that the child actually seemed to _enjoy_ what he was doing...:bash:


 exactly........another serial killer in the making. ...glad i dont live in his village , i bet his mums neighbours are worried and i also bet that there are a fare few missing pets in his neibhourhood too,.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

denny2 said:


> exactly........another serial killer in the making.


Agree 100% with discopline like this he has not a chance.


> Alice Springs police said they are unable to press charges against the boy because of his age. Children under age 10 can't be charged with criminal offenses in the Northern Territory. His name was not released because of his age.


 First it's bugs burning with magnify glass,then birds'etc with catapult/air gun,Then the local cats/dogs'etc,And then come the PEOPLE.I wonder what age he'll be when he buchers his first human ??.


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

To some extent this as actually a good thing because it means the whole thing is out in the open & the social worker, psycologists etc can have a go at 'fixing' this boy. Who knows? he may turn into a decent human being.


----------



## keeps2008 (Sep 22, 2008)

im shocked, i have a two year old daughter who would never dream of this and she will be brought up to appreciate all animals she holds our crb's so gently and always helps care for them blame the parent all the way where the hell where they when this happened he is seven my daughter would not be allowed out on her own at that age they got alot of questions to answer:bash:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

i blame the parents if they have a child take responsibility for them and make sure your with them all times. my little brother is 7 in a month and noway would my mum let him run aroudn on his own in a zoo!! 

BAD F****NG PARENTS.

just like there is no such thing as a bad dog but there is something called a bad owner!

whats happening to this kid?


----------



## Alexanders_mummy (Jul 20, 2008)

the sad thing here is that if this little boy had been sucessful in his attempt to

_*"At one point, he tried scaling the outer enclosure himself to get to "Terry", the 11ft (3.3m) saltwater crocodile."
*_this would be a completely different thread on how sad it was that a little boy was able to get into the croc enclosure.

being the mummy of my little love, i find it so hard to understand where you go wrong and suddenly you have a small child who has done something like this or worse like the boys who murdered James Bulger.

when exactly do childeren turn into monsters ? imho is that there are individuals who are preprogrammed to be evil and this manifests itself as animal cruelty bad behavior and esclating violence, personally i feel that some people you just cant "fix" .

the biggest problem for the world today is not the money markets or terrorists but the fact that somehow somewhere it has become accepted as COOL to kick people to death in taxi ranks or stab kids to death in bakerys or just to shoot 11 year old boys on bikes ~ imho there is no respect or discipline in this country or around the world, its to easy for us all to say how awful things are and just go on to read another thread or turn over the tv close the newspaper and look away.

imho the namby pamby "lets help them" government policy has failed in such a monumental way that we now have the situation we have. i personally feel very strongly about this issue and believe that if all the kids over 17 and not in fulltime school college or work were to do 3years national service in the forces not just the army but airforce or navy as well they would come out if they so desired at 20 with a greater respect for themselves each other and the other people in there home towns, as well as a skill that they could use to have a proper job and not feel so hopeless about there lives, maybe then they wouldnt kill people randomly or push women under trains for asking them to not smoke.

i mean can you imagine 14 year olds lying about there age to join up to the army and fight for the UK now ? do you think if our grandfathers and great- granfathers knew what the little childeren of the 21st centuy would be capable of would they still have been so willing to fight and die for our freedom? ....

rant over :blush::whistling2::mf_dribble::whip:
This is my personal opinion on the matter do with it as you will
peace 1love .: victory:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Volunteers to throw the kid and his parent over to Terry the Salty form an orderly line behind me!!!!!

This will p**s off the do gooders who might want to send him on a nice trip to sort out his issues..........I dont care!!!

Evil little


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

its harsh your all saying this tbh if your kid did this if it had something wrong with them would you say ew u murderer al think i want you killed. No you would no doubt teach your kid a lesson and make sure you stick with that kid.

my brother is nearly seven and because he has a mind of a 3 year old means he doesn't know what he is doing most the time he can't go near the rats because he doesn't realise if he hurts them even though he does love them to bits lol
but i just understand since my brother has disabilities that its easy for a 7year old to do that i supose not good parents but blame them and the zoo because how on earth did it get stuff into a croc pen and where did he get the exotics from the zoo aswel?


edit- 7 year olds don't always know what there doing my lil bro doesn't understand about animals dying yet he thinks they are at the vets or asleep and we try to explain but he is like what its dead when will she/he come back.. its not hurt is it? and he thinks when people are 100 they die and come back as a baby he just doesn't understand. so this kid may think oh there playing or doesn't know about death.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

I suspect he'll become a mass murderer when he's about 21 get caught and it will all be blamed on his mum for not tucking him in with a hot water bottle one cold night when he was 4.


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

I've been amazed at how many horrible,evil suggestions have been made about killing this child,in this thread and the others,one post I read even said to tear his limbs off and feed him to the croc alive.Someone tell me how that makes you better than what your hating on here?
Really,I'm gobsmacked that people would condemn the acts of a 7 year old as twisted and wrong,but are happy to suggest maiming or murdering the kid in question in the same breath.Sick.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

barrym its very sick indeed how ppl cud say such things and graphic i wunt mind sayin well lets toss him in but about tearing his legs off so discusting!


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

btw the age 7 and 21 are different. people aged 21 have drown up seen the world and see what shit happens a 7 year old doesn't.


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

It happened at Alice Springs Reptile Center in central Australia. Do you reckon we could find the little :censor: parents email and spam them like hell?


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

what a demented young child, send him to the snake pit!, personally i would of slung him in with terry:bash:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

lol send the parents spam emails from porn sites.. i did that to someone once was quite funny.


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

*passionate*

one thing that this awfull event has proven , is just how passionate you peeps are about your reptiles and animals in general, i applaud you all for feeling so strongly, but , perhaps tearing him limb from limb is a bit harsh(when feeding him whole would be more of a spectacle ) but he should be punished somehow and monitored for the rest of his life. and hopefully that will be done , and perhaps the zoo will learn something from it too , and that is to secure the place a bit better...............


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

denny2 said:


> But he should be punished somehow and monitored for the rest of his life. and hopefully that will be done.


IMO i doutb it.He's got off totally free!.And the fact his bother was involed in attacking Terry the croc.I don't hold out much hope that there any disipline that the family.



> *According to Mr Neindorf, the “nasty” boy’s brother was part of a group who attacked Terry the crocodile about five years ago.*




*So that fact that his bother got involed in these sort of things(MAY HAVE even had direct involment in this ?? you never know ??).And the fact that his 7 year old bother followed suit to a worser degree. Show there is NO disipline and the fact he's NOT! going to be charged by the state say's it all IMO.So see you soon 7 year old,in the papers as a human killer!.Not sure when,where,or how,but you've put your self in the most likly list. *


----------



## talktort (Oct 4, 2008)

I work with kids, so ask why this kid is screwed up?
At such an early age is it his fault?
We have to look at the parents!


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

talktort said:


> I work with kids, so ask why this kid is screwed up?
> At such an early age is it his fault?
> We have to look at the parents!


Not always. Thankfully that perspective was thrown out of the window a long time ago. What the kid did was wrong there can be no denying that. However some kids are just messed up. A lot of the people i know who are really messed up came from good homes. 

By the sounds of it the boy is highly intelligent but with a complete lack of feelings, plus the torturing animals is a high sign of being a psychopath or maybe a sociopath.



> Think you can spot one? Think again. In general, psychopaths aren't the product of broken homes or the casualties of a materialistic society. Rather they come from all walks of life and there is little evidence that their upbringing affects them. Elements of a psychopath's personality first become evident at a very early age, due to biological or genetic factors. Explains Michael Seto, a psychologist at the Centre for Addiction and Mental health in Toronto, by the time that a person hits their late teens, the disorder is almost certainly permanent. Although many clinicians use the terms psychopath and sociopath interchangeably, writes psychopath expert Robert Hare on his book 'Without Conscience', a sociopath's criminal behavior is shaped by social forces and is the result of a dysfunctional environment.
> 
> Psychopaths have only a shallow range of emotions and lack guilt, says Hare. They often see themselves as victims, and lack remorse or the ability to empathize with others. "Psychopaths play on the fact that most of us are trusting and forgiving people," adds Seto. The warning signs are always there; it's just difficult to see them because once we trust someone, the friendship becomes a blinder.




What he did was bad, however instead of saying he should be murdered we should be looking at WHY he did it and what motivated him. Otherwise YOU would be the murderer compared to a boy who killed animals and quite frankly i hold anyone in absolute contempt for saying it.


----------

